# Apple Canada No sales tax?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

So I called Apple Canada store today to get a quote on a new mac mini with all the taxes and fees. I have a corp discount so the base model comes to $704 before the taxes and fees. The rep told me that the only fee added to the price would be the $7 recylceing fee and she said there was NO sales tax! Is this right???? She also asked me what the abriviation was for Ontario, so it just made me wonder how on the ball she was...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The base model is $749+ recycling fees and HST, so she isn't on the ball at all...

There is always sales tax.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Makes me wonder what country I was actually calling to speak to an Apple Canada rep...


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, you will still pay taxes. Even when you go through their online store it won't say anything about tax until much later when they actually process your order.


I think the Reps are in the States, but that could just be the ones I have talked to.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I order direct from Apple a lot, usually from the refurbs. It's hit or miss whether I get charged PST, GST, both, or no tax at all.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

This is one of the few complaints I have with the online store. When you purchase something you don't see the full price you're paying until the very end, or until after you have paid for it and get the receipt.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

bsenka said:


> I order direct from Apple a lot, usually from the refurbs. It's hit or miss whether I get charged PST, GST, both, or no tax at all.


Very interesting .. now it'll be HST & PST.




benmossm said:


> This is one of the few complaints I have with the online store. When you purchase something you don't see the full price you're paying until the very end, or until after you have paid for it and get the receipt.


^ is that not borderline illegal? Against the consumer protection act of Canada?


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

jagga said:


> Very interesting .. now it'll be HST & PST.


No, it will be just HST which is GST and PST combined.

K


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

ertman said:


> Yes, you will still pay taxes. Even when you go through their online store it won't say anything about tax until much later when they actually process your order.
> 
> 
> I think the Reps are in the States, but that could just be the ones I have talked to.


That's why I called, I added the Mini to my cart online and proceeded to checkout but I still didn't have the total, I figured the rep would be able to give me the total but I guess not.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jagga said:


> ^ is that not borderline illegal? Against the consumer protection act of Canada?


Excluding gift cards, when was the last time you purchased any major item and didn't pay tax on it?

I still have customers to this day ask if our products in store are taxed.

Tax should always be assumed.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Skinner said:


> No, it will be just HST which is GST and PST combined.
> 
> K


Correct.

HST stands for Harmonized Sales Tax, which harmonizes or combines the GST (Goods and Services Tax) with the PST (Provincial Sales Tax) into one tax. The one tax is collected from the businesses by the Canada Revenue Agency and dispursed to the federal and provincial governments according to the agreed upon ratio.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Lars said:


> Excluding gift cards, when was the last time you purchased any major item and didn't pay tax on it?
> 
> I still have customers to this day ask if our products in store are taxed.
> 
> Tax should always be assumed.


It's just annoying to not see the final price before I pay. I usually add the tax before so it's not a surprise or anything, just an inconvenience to the customer.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

when you pick something up at canadian tire and are walking to the cash with it are there little elves who come and show you what the price will be with tax?

when you order at a restaurant does the server swing on by and tell you what your cheque will be with tax?

i mean of all the petty things to complain about...


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

When you get up to the cash register at Canadian tire they say "your total comes to $xx.xx" and then you pay. 

At a restaurant they give you a cheque with the full amount and you pay.

On the apple site you pay, and the receipt you get afterward has the final amount. A little backwards in my mind.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

not really...think about it

when you order food, the menu says $9.99. you order, eat, then the bill comes with your $9.99 meal plus tax. this is the first time you have seen a total, but by this point you can't back out..you are committed. you had to mentally calculate the tax yourself and decide if you want to spend that much money on food. 

its the exact same thing..


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Every other company I order from online is somehow magically able to calculate the tax before I commit to buy, why can't Apple do this???


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe. 

Its just the act of paying before the person you're giving the money to, has told you how much it will be. Sure everyone could calculate tax in their head and know what they're paying before they're told, but I like to have the total amount due in my hand, and then give my money over. It's just good business.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Lars said:


> Excluding gift cards, when was the last time you purchased any major item and didn't pay tax on it?.


Ordering from American companies? At least half the time.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

nevermind... read things toooooooooooo fast.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

Lars said:


> Excluding gift cards, when was the last time you purchased any major item and didn't pay tax on it?
> 
> I still have customers to this day ask if our products in store are taxed.
> 
> Tax should always be assumed.


I was refering to this post ...



benmossm said:


> This is one of the few complaints I have with the online store. When you purchase something you don't see the full price you're paying until the very end, or until after you have paid for it and get the receipt.


Yes Tax should always be assumed, but when the total price - less tax - is not posted until point of sale that is not legal in Canada. 

ie - see the price tag for a TV at $749.99; yet when going to the register or point of sale and its $849.99 before tax then THAT is NOT legal. Sale or not it should be informed that the list price be informed to the consumer - cars being different.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I have ordered a few times (most recently the iPad) at apple.ca and have always been able to confirm my order, an itemized list of the whole order (iPad, micro sim) and the grand total before actually paying, but i do remember thinking the button that led to the very final screen before paying, as being misleading.
Could this be the case? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

